# Amitabh Bachchan vs. Rajinikanth



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 30, 2007)

Both are superstars. 

Both are well known all around the world. 

But who do U think is the best and why?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

Both are now too old. 
Rajnikanth enjoys fans and acts as hero in his age and enjoys worldwide fans as with Amitabh.have to say Rajnikanth is enjoying more devoted fans esp in south.

while Amitabh is more famous world over bcoz of hindi movies more understandable for people of Indo-aryan branch(Europe,middleast etc).
while Rajni is getting hits in Japan.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ Perfectly agree with prakash bro


----------



## mediator (Oct 30, 2007)

There is no fight here. Both r unique. One is 24 karat gold and other a diamond!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

Big B is a class actor of his period so does rajini of his period.  
So no comparison if yöü ask me.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^saamy,Rajini is still the BiG of Kollywood.Big B is acting in other roles,remember.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

AB is the lal badshah.No doubts


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 31, 2007)

I love rajniganth in shivaji...........


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

meanwhile Chiranjeevi(telegu superstar)'s daughter ran off to marry a guy from other caste.!this is hot news running on newspapers 
Rajnikanth's daughter Aishwarya married a younger actor called Dhanush
AB's beta does the same.  elder women!

superstars are getting old and their kids are making news


----------



## mediator (Oct 31, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> I love rajniganth in shivaji...........


YA that was some popular movie I guess...noticed the crowd while passing some cinema hall in chennai some time back. Also heard that there were huge protests becoz he was made to look fairer in that filum!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

^@mediator:dont u know the protest against Anuradha Sen Gupta and Sanjeeb Mukherjea for writing against shivaji film and rajnikanth  in *cnn-ibn* site blog  death threats were made against Anuradha.
*www.ibnlive.com/blogs/anuradhasengupta/164/2061/sivaji-the-boss-of-crap.html
*ezhilthedevil.wordpress.com/2007/07/05/sivaji-vs-sengupta/

But i felt both Anuradha and Sanjeeb wants cheap publicity by writing against Shivaji & Rajanikanth.


----------



## mediator (Oct 31, 2007)

Lol. Yea they must be feelin on the top of the world! *www.smileyhut.com/naughty/badair.gif


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 27, 2007)

no equal for Rajni


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

eppadingra?Namma Talaivar Vijay Taan! 8)


----------



## nix (Dec 8, 2007)

well...actually i dont like either of them...but among the two...i think rajni is better..not for his movies or acting..but he seems to be a better human that AB. AB seems to have grabbed land...


----------

